

Aaron Swartz saw suicide as SOLUTION not PROBLEM - xenophanes

It's disrespectful of his ideas/values/preferences to do things like blame the govt for a part in his <i>death</i>. The death was, in his view, an improvement. Blame the government for stuff Aaron saw as bad, like trying him at all, if you want (but in general it's OK to <i>try</i> people to FIND OUT if they need punishment, and you shouldn't get too mad before seeing the result).<p>But stop just assuming the death -- which Aaron chose -- is obviously a bad thing. That is disrespectful to Aaron who chose it on purpose, it's assuming without argument that he was wrong.
======
notahacker
Suicide, especially for a person who has experienced episodes of depression in
the past, is usually not what one would consider a rational choice
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5048132>

~~~
ScottWhigham
I disagree. I think suicide is a very rational choice in many situations. In
fact, there are too many situations where it is a rational choice to even come
close to listing them all. A few off the top of my head would be:

1\. If a person is dying of cancer with no known cure and medical costs are
hurting the dying's family's future, that's a helluva rational choice in my
opinion.

2\. If a man is facing an imminent and lengthy jail sentence and is
claustrophobic, suicide is perfectly rational.

If a man is in a situation where he foresees no way out for a lengthy period
and chooses not to be in that situation, suicide is a perfectly rational
choice.

------
ShirsenduK
You and me dont have the intellect to think what he saw.

